
Hubble finds far-away planet vanishing at record speed - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2018-12-hubble-far-away-planet.html
======
sulam
I would replace ‘vanishing’ with ‘evaporating’ in the headline.

~~~
mortenjorck
It is ambiguous – my first thought was that a record redshift had been
measured.

~~~
undersuit
I was hoping we had spotted planet X entering it's far orbit!

------
okket
Link to the paper:
[http://imgsrc.hubblesite.org/hvi/uploads/science_paper/file_...](http://imgsrc.hubblesite.org/hvi/uploads/science_paper/file_attachment/360/article_GJ3470b.pdf)

Story on Hubblesite:
[http://hubblesite.org/news_release/news/2018-52](http://hubblesite.org/news_release/news/2018-52)

------
muthdra
That's exactly what I think happens to Pandora after the end of Avatar.

------
ttlei
destroyed by death star?

~~~
andrewflnr
I mean, kind of, yeah.

------
throwaway13337
>In only a few billion years, half the planet may be gone.

Is that really record speed?

------
mlthoughts2018
This could be an Onion headline with a doctored “Hubble photo” of Earth.

------
mirimir
PSA: That site brought my Debian VM to its knees. Two cores at >90%, 3GB RAM,
and swap at a few hundred MB, and growing fast. This is with Firefox
60.3.0esr(64-bit). Had to kill the process and swapoff/swapon.

After setting "Minimize Memory Usage" at "about:memory",[0] it still does it.
Albeit more slowly.

So maybe I need to lose Quantum.

0) [https://support.mozilla.org/en-
US/questions/1223605](https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1223605)

~~~
dotancohen
I'm on a similar system, albeit running on hardware as opposed to a VM.
Browsing with uBlock Origin I have no problems on that site in Firefox. I did
not try in a different browser, nor did I try to disable uBlock.

~~~
mirimir
OK, it's some useless script that phys.org runs.[0]

If I create a custom NoScript rule, which blocks scripts (and webgl, which I
block by default) phys.org sites render just fine.

But damn, I am curious what scripts phys.org is running that use so much RAM.
Maybe it's a DoS against ad-blockers ;)

0)
[https://mozilla.logbot.info/firefox/20180907](https://mozilla.logbot.info/firefox/20180907)

